
Pokémon Go Away – Chrome extension to “hide 'em all” - securinti
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/pok%C3%A9mon-go-away/mgfflemjklllfdkfgnaecoebpplbnhcj
======
bydo
Somewhat related, an article on the Guardian about "cultural cantankerousness"
and the rejection of popular things as a defense mechanism:
[https://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2016/jun/24/why-
oli...](https://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2016/jun/24/why-oliver-
burkeman-wont-see-hamilton-boyhood-must-read-books)

~~~
Tiksi
You should submit that as its own post if it hasn't been already. What the
author describes is a feeling I've frequently had but have never been able to
describe. I do my best to notice it and stop myself but it's difficult to
override the aversion.

Another feeling I've noticed myself having which seems related is an aversion
to hype with the rationalization that "If it was really that good, it wouldn't
need to be hyped and evangelized". I'm not totally ready to give up that
aversion yet as it seems to be correct often enough, though that's probably
just rationalization on my part.

------
brianobush
Seriously? Any new thing has hype? New presidents, scandals, etc. You can just
read over the topics and continue to upvote items that you find worth while.

------
Vexs
Seems like every time something becomes popular a chrome extension comes about
to make it go away. Or something like cloud to butt. (which, imo, is never not
funny.)

~~~
serge2k
It's never funny.

I did see someone accidently use it while editing a wiki page once.

Would have been funny, except it made the page pretty much impossible to read
properly and I needed to read it.

------
r1ch
Asks for full permissions on all sites, so it's likely going to be replaced by
adware / malware once the hype is over.

